
Samsung S10 Lineup of New Phones Including Foldable Phones - Maven911
https://www.cnet.com/news/galaxy-s10-phones-4-rear-cameras-1tb-of-storage-in-screen-fingerprint-scanner-and-5g/
======
Santhosh1
It is interesting to see the foldable Samsung phone in action. Waiting to see
how other companies will react to this, especially Apple. Also, waiting for
the Xiaomi foldable phone.

